# OMMAC 5 Showdown Live results



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

If i can get a internet connection at the Olympia i'll put the results up in this thread as they happen


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

cheers marc...


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

OMMAC 5 Fight card

1.	BW Gareth Pilot V Pietro Menga

3-1-0 Predators/Nomad 4-0-0 Kaobon

2.	77Kg Neil Harwood	V Uchie Ihiekwe

Independent 5-0-0 Kaobon

Pro

3.	BW Walter Caydas V Mike Wooten

1-0-0 Nova Forca - London Liverpool MMA Academy

4.	LW Marley Swindells	V Richie Downes

3-1-0 Swansea Gracie Barra/Predators	3-1-0 Kaobon

5.	LW Jules Willis V Mick Bowman

2-0-0 Sindrome MMA 4-2-0 Wolfslair

6.	LW Ali Mclean V Mike Wilkinson

3-2-1 Chumsut 2-0-0 Atherton MMA Gym

7.	FW Kevin Carney V Gary Kelly

5-7-0 Antrim MMA 2-1-0 Wolfslair

8.	WW Lewis Long V Chris Oban

2-0-0 Dogs of war - Cardiff 1-4-0 Atherton

9.	MW Stu Tyrie V Tony Moran

0-2-0 Swansea Gracie Barra/Predators	2-2-0 Wolfslair

10.	HW Valerijs Trifonovs	V Adam Parkes

0-1-0 Antanas Gym Lithuania 1-0-0 Wolfslair

Vacant Light Heavyweight Title

11.	LHW Linton Vassel V Kevin Thompson

4-2-0 Total Dojo 12-3-0 Team Machine

Vacant British Middleweight Title

12.	MW John Phillips V Paul Cahoon

14-3-0 Swansea Gracie Barra/Predators 10-8-0 Golden Glory


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Good luck to my boys Richie Downes and Mick Bowman, Good luck goes to all wolfslair and Kaobon Lads too


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Goodluck to Uche!!!

And cheers Marc, You still ok to sort them pics for me?

Chris


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeh mate shouldnt be a problem


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Thanks marc, Have a good night!!!

Ill be at wrexham for fight stars, you there?

Chris


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeh i'll be there mate, one of our lads Lee Chadwick is fightin on that, then down to London the week after to watch one of our other fighters Tony dodson fight on primetime live on sky sports 1 - busy few weeks :thumb


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

That sounds like the life Marc! Is it as good as it sounds?


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

marc said:


> Yeh i'll be there mate, one of our lads Lee Chadwick is fightin on that, then down to London the week after to watch one of our other fighters Tony dodson fight on primetime live on sky sports 1 - busy few weeks :thumb


Tony lives near me, and Lee is a beast!

Uche is fighting again in wrexham so we will be there.

Speak soon mate!


----------



## FlikstRR (Dec 25, 2009)

I'll be checking these out!

cheers Marc


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

First fight gareth pilot vs pietro menga - I'm goin for menga bywhatever he wants!!!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

First round goes to pilot


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Well I got that wrong pilot gives menga his 1st loss - pilot via rnc in the 2nd round


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

WOW! Shocker


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Walter caydas vs mike wooton - mike wooton via viscous GNP


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Richie Downes vs Marley swindells

coming into the 3rd round absolute war richie is up 2 rounds


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Awesome! Is this on TV!? lol


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Wish i was there marc mate sounds like a fooooooooooookin awesome event so far!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Richie Downes vs Marley swindells

coming into the 3rd round absolute war richie is up 2 rounds

Richie gets the Descision fantastic fight


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Jules willis vs Mick bowman next


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

bring it onnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes!!!!!! Mick wins via triangle in the 1st


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

marc said:


> Yes!!!!!! Mick wins via triangle in the 1st


Nice one!! :thumb


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

nice 1! lol i love a good triangle.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Ali McLean vs mike wilkinson up next


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Uche's opponent didnt turn up boooooooooooo!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Mike wilkinson via rnc in the 1st


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Gary Kelly (Paul kellys brother) vs kevin carney up next


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Gary Kelly via GNP


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Lewis long vs chris oban


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

should be a gud un


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Oban via north south choke


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Tony moran vs stu Tyrie up next


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

yesssss mate! check your PM Marc!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Tony moran wins with some serious viscious elbows


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Adam parks beats some massive Lithuanian fella via tko strikes in the 1st


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Some other Lithuanian vs paul cahoon up next


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Paul cahoon via heel hook in about 30 seconds


----------



## FlikstRR (Dec 25, 2009)

blimey! fast!


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

WOAHHHHHHHHHHH! Nicccccccccccccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! love it!



marc said:


> Paul cahoon via heel hook in about 30 seconds


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah, that was fun....Cahoon fight was fast...was it worth the flight for the guy who's name we can't spell?.

Richie Downes fight was awesome and Tony Moran's vicious as ever with the punches (his opponent left in a wheelchair with a tank of oxygen!!!...well played Mick very good win (nearly broke into a sweat).

If this gets televised I would recommend checking it out - lotsa stand up for a (pleseant) change as well.

Great night by Chris Zorba (and the fighters).

And rounded off even better with 3 Mc Cheese burgers yum, yum. :yes:


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

wish i could eat a cheese burger lol

hate you right now Si!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

ha ha hate the game not the playa...

If it makes you feel better big Lee Chadwick ate Marc's Big Mac (genuine mistake for a change rather than him just grabbing your food and eating it :laugh. Marc will feel better for it today knowing he did not cave!..even if by technicality.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

lol thats an image! love it!


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Was a god event. Real shame Phillips missed weight as that was the fight I was most looking forward to but some good scraps none the less.



marc said:


> First fight gareth pilot vs pietro menga - I'm goin for menga bywhatever he wants!!!


lol, Gaz is VERY skilled. I wasn't surprised he took the win.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Didn't philips miss weight by about 5kg?

I know I got that one wrong lol I was surprised pilot is a strong kid


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Apparently he didn't miss by much this time (something like 1.5kg but his team say he weighed in OK on calibrated scales before they set off)but they couldn't come to an agreement to fight anyway and it will likely happen again down the line.

It was the Allan Love fight at Bushido Challenge that he missed weight by about 5kg for.


----------

